# Aspiration of Tonsil Abscess



## SUEV

My provider aspirates tonsil abscesses so the coding system I use leads me to 42999.  Anthem states that after reviewing the notes, there's a better code (and didn't tell us what it was of course).  I didn't use 42700 because the code describes an incision and he uses a needle for aspiration.  Is there something else I should be using instead?  Would 42700 be ok for these cases?  Thanks for any help!
Sue


----------



## Mojo

Supercoder suggests using 10021 for FNA of a peritonsillar abscess. I wouldn't use 42700 unless an incision was made with a scalpel or large bore needle.


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
I agree with 10021 instead of 42700..

Nalini CPC


----------



## SUEV

Thanks for the suggestions!
Sue


----------

